# USB-Kommunikationskabel WAGO 750-923: Anschluss am SPS



## Dzhordi (20 Oktober 2013)

Es liegt Angebot vor:

WAGO 750-8203 (CPU mit CANopen -Master) + WAGO 759-333/000-923 (WAGO-I/O-PRO CAA; USB-Kit)




WAGO-I/O-PRO CAA, USB-Kit 759-333/000-923    ist Input-Output-Software so wie ich richtig verstehe...

Der Dokumentation http://www.wago.com/wagoweb_china/public/759/ger_dat/d07590333000de.pdf 759-333/000-923
konnte ich entnehmen, dass Kommunikationskabel 750-923 auch im Lieferumfang ist.

Meine Frage wäre:

im WAGO 750-8203 http://www.wago.com/wagoweb/documentation/750/ger_dat/d07508203_00000000_0de.pdf
sehe ich keinen USB-Anschluss. Also wenn ich im meinem Komputer geschriebenes Programm über USB in die CPU 750-8203 laden will, womit verbinde ich am SPS WAGO  den von meinem PC ausgehender USB-Kommunikationskabel WAGO 750-923 ?


----------



## ThorstenD2 (20 Oktober 2013)

Ich bin ja voll der Wago Experte... Aber unter der weissen Klappe ist die Schnittstelle versteckt. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## van (20 Oktober 2013)

Rechts unten unter der kleinen Klappe 

Konfigurations- und Programmier- schnittstelle

http://www.wago.com/wagoweb_china/public/750/ger_dat/d07500923_0000000x_0de.pdf


----------



## Dzhordi (20 Oktober 2013)

Danke, aber ich meine wo ist der USB-Anschluss bei der WAGO 750-8203?

 Ich schließe ja andere Seite des USB-Kabels an 750-8203  und in deren Beschreibung
http://www.wago.com/wagoweb/document...000000_0de.pdf
 sehe ich doch keinen USB-Anschluss um das mit PC zu verbinden. 



Muss man die        Konfigurations- und Programmier- schnittstelle     extra bestellen? 

Ist das nicht im Lieferumfang von WAGO 759-333/000-923 inclusive?


----------



## Irek (20 Oktober 2013)

Hi,

es gibt da ein Kabel, der auf einer Seite in Wago (unter der weissen Klappe) gesteckt wird und auf der anderen Seite Sub-D9 Buchse hat.
Dazu bei Reichelt einen USB/Serial Adapter vom DIGITUS besorgen. Treiber am besten aus dem Internet.
Das Orginalkabel wuerde ich nicht unbedingt benutzen.

Irek


----------



## Dzhordi (20 Oktober 2013)

Ja, Danke an alle, jetzt sehe ich auf 750-8203 rechts unten unter der weissen Klappe.

Kann man auch über das Ethernet (dazu normale Internet-Kabel benutzen ??) die am PC geschriebene Programme in die CPU 750-8203 laden?


----------



## Irek (20 Oktober 2013)

Unter der Klappe befindet sich die Programmierschnittstelle, RJ45 ist der Anschluss fuer Feldbus, dazu
WAGO_EthernetSettings_Setup(V5.1.2) und WAGO_ExtensionSetting_Setup(V2.0.2) vom WAGO besorgen.


----------



## Thruser (21 Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

unter der Klappe befindet sich eine serielle Schnittstelle, über die die PLC parametriert und programmiert werden kann. Das USB Kit ist ein USB zu RS232 wandler um mit dem PC darauf zugreifen zu können. Es gibt auch noch das ältere RS232 Kit für das man aber eine RS232 Schnittstelle am Rechner oder einen extra Umsetzer benötigt.

Man kann die PLC aber auch über die Ethernet Schnittstelle parametrieren und programmieren. Für ersteres werden die beiden imlestzten Beitrag genannten Programme benötigt.

Die Programmierumgebung ist das WAGO-I/O-PRO CAA (Codesys mit WAGO Hardware Targets).

Hoffe das hilft weiter.

Gruß 
Thruser


----------



## Dzhordi (24 Oktober 2013)

Noch eine Frage:


WAGO 750-8203 (CPU mit CANopen -Master) + WAGO 759-333/000-923 (WAGO-I/O-PRO CAA; USB-Kit)

funktioniert die Konfiguration, wenn auf dem PC - Windows XP Home Edition Version 2 installiert ist?


----------



## Dzhordi (24 Oktober 2013)

(gemeint XP Home Edition Version 2002)

und auf diesem alten PC (mit Windows XP) gibt es keine RS232. Es gibt da USB.

Wie können dann die CPU 750-8203 (USB) mit dem PC (USB)
Hat USB Kabel 750-923 von beiden Enden die USB-Anschlüße ?


----------



## Irek (24 Oktober 2013)

Dzhordi schrieb:


> (gemeint XP Home Edition Version 2002)
> 
> und auf diesem alten PC (mit Windows XP) gibt es keine RS232. Es gibt da USB.
> 
> ...



Hi,

ein Ende besitzt der Kabel den spezifischen Wago Stecker, andere Seite den Sub-D, dann kommt der RS auf USB Umsetzer.
Wenn du den Treiber installierst, wirst du im XP  Manager eine virtuelle COM-Schnittstelle finden.
Da der FTDI / FT232RL Chip (Seriell auf USB Umsetzer) zu Zeit das Beste ist, wird so zusammengebauter Adapter sicher funktionieren.

Irek


----------

